# Billing 90471 and 90473



## annbishop (Mar 24, 2014)

Recently we started to receive bundling denials when we bill an immunization that was administered intramuscularly (we are billing 90471)  and another that was administered nasally (we are billing 90473).  We also noticed that CPT states DO Not Report 90473 in conjunction with 90471.  Why would that be the case?

Thanks.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 24, 2014)

Because the intranasal administration is not your first vaccine given...the IM vaccine is first, and subsequent immunizations are reported with add-on codes.  Report 90474 with 90471.


----------

